# AC Schnitzer TYPE III



## evilfactoryowne (Dec 24, 2001)

Does any body know a good place where I can purchase a set of AC Schnitzer TYPE III 1pc 18x 8.5 wheels? Best price I've seen without tires is $400 each. Found some Hamann HM2 18x 8.5 without tires for $278 each.


----------



## dannyxi (Dec 24, 2001)

400$ each and you're still looking for better price?? Come on! that's the best price you can find anywhere (except maybe in Germany). 

I just doubt that if the wheels are from CEC (the distributor of ACS.) 

Danny


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*...*

Agreed 

Moreover, ACS Type III has a more classic design than Hamann. To make you feel better, ACS wheels were raced on M3 during some of the older DTM and DTT series. 










Btw Danny, CEC is a bunch of clowns. Hopefully I am not offending anyone. Ok, here's what happened. Last year, before taking delivery of my car, I requested a brochure from CEC. First I had to fill
up a form on their site before they agree to send out a brochure. If I am not wrong, it is mandatory for me to provide my home/work numbers too. Strange isn't it? Since I did not provide either number, they just refused to send my brochure. When I finally did, they sent out the brochure 4 weeks later their West LA office. On the brochure, they mis-printed my name. And of course their MSRP prices on ACS products.

ACS is a top notch tuner given their racing history, but CEC carries the image pretty badly.



dannyxi said:


> *400$ each and you're still looking for better price?? Come on! that's the best price you can find anywhere (except maybe in Germany).
> 
> I just doubt that if the wheels are from CEC (the distributor of ACS.)
> 
> Danny *


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2002)

dannyxi said:


> *400$ each and you're still looking for better price?? Come on! that's the best price you can find anywhere (except maybe in Germany).
> 
> I just doubt that if the wheels are from CEC (the distributor of ACS.)
> 
> Danny *


I would agree with Danny on this one. Those are some pretty good prices on each of those wheels. You do have to be careful with where you buy wheels from if you care about the warranty though. At those prices it is quite likely the wheels are "graymarket". For the Hamann wheels, make sure you get cerfiticates of authenticity with them which insures they come from Wheel Power (official importer). As for the AC-S, there is no way to know except asking if the wheels come from CEC and then you just have to believe what you are told. If the wheels do not come from either of those suppliers though, you might have some serious issues if you ever have a warranty claim.

Just something to think about when shopping around.

Mark


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

evilfactoryowne said:


> *Does any body know a good place where I can purchase a set of AC Schnitzer TYPE III 1pc 18x 8.5 wheels? Best price I've seen without tires is $400 each. Found some Hamann HM2 18x 8.5 without tires for $278 each. *


Those are some GREAT prices but the wheels are most likely grey market or "blems" (wheels with minor defects).

CAVEAT EMPTOR - "Buyer Beware"


----------



## dannyxi (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: ...*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Btw Danny, CEC is a bunch of clowns. Hopefully I am not offending anyone. Ok, here's what happened. Last year, before taking delivery of my car, I requested a brochure from CEC. First I had to fill
> *


I know! I have heard many infamous stories about CEC. The famous one was that they tried to "rape" a guy by quoting 900$ for ACS springs and installation.

I pointed out and asked if it is from CEC not because I like CEC but it's, sadly, the only indication to verify if it's authentic, non-grey market ACS products.

I know it's a shame for a great product w/ such lousy distributor, but I guess CEC is too big to ignore. (They also carry big names like Lorinser, Oettinger, Techart.)

Danny


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

*CEC is not out to screw people*



dannyxi said:


> *
> I know it's a shame for a great product w/ such lousy distributor, but I guess CEC is too big to ignore. (They also carry big names like Lorinser, Oettinger, Techart.)
> Danny *


CEC is not out to screw people but they would rather have their distributors sell the products. It is the same for wheel power and others. Their job is to help out retailers like store.E46Fanatics.com.

Tim


----------



## prittz (Mar 29, 2006)

try looking on the british sites as they have some for great prices - www.wheelbasedirect.co.uk


----------



## escrowmaster (Mar 21, 2007)

evilfactoryowne said:


> Does any body know a good place where I can purchase a set of AC Schnitzer TYPE III 1pc 18x 8.5 wheels? Best price I've seen without tires is $400 each. Found some Hamann HM2 18x 8.5 without tires for $278 each.


where did you find that price of $400.00 a wheel? I need one wheel
let me know please.

thanks

Robert


----------

